# ems discounts on food and stuff



## ollie (Feb 13, 2010)

Do you guys know or have heard of places that give ems, fire and leo discounts on food or other stuff, where i currently work part time as a waitress my boss will only give discounts to leo i think its kinda mean he dosent do it to all ems, fire and leo but yea do you guys know any places maybe you have been that give discounts ?  Do you take advantage of your job to get free things (ex. wear your uniform in to the store when your off duty or something like that)
if you do im not judging id probably do it too lol


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 13, 2010)

I've been given a crap load of toppings for no extra charge at Subway without asking, and Dominos has given me a pizza before, again without asking.

The martial arts studio next to my parents business gives discounts to Fire/LEO/EMS for self-defense training.


And Allstate said they give discounts to EMTs...



I don't wear my uniform off duty.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 13, 2010)

Discounts are a courtesy.  If you demand the discount or abuse it by going while off duty for it you can ruin it for everyone.  Only idiots abuse those that respect us enough to give a discount.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 13, 2010)

I know at least one Edwards Theaters (Regal Entertainment Group) cinema used to (not sure if they still do as I haven't worked at that theater in 6 years) gives discounts to fire and police while off duty.

I know that the Long John Silvers in Kirksville, MO gives a discount, but that's only because it's posted on their drive through. Regardless, since I was in town for a school interview both two times I was there I felt it to be inappropriate to take them up on that offer. 

Unless something is advertised, I have no clue who offers what when off duty because I never identify myself as an EMT-B while off duty. Similarly, please don't take advantage of places (like hospital cafeterias) who offer free food to onduty EMS providers. I know of at least one So. Cal. hospital who stopped offering a discount after catching an AMR employee coming in on his day off in jeans and a uniform shirt just for the free food. Simply be thankful that it's there since they don't have to offer it.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 13, 2010)

When I worked ambulance full time there were a few gas stations that would give us free coffee, usually only found out when we tried to pay. Also the IHOP we frequented would give us a discount, which we usually rolled right back over into a tip for our server. This was all when on duty, never off.


----------



## dmc2007 (Feb 13, 2010)

Linuss said:


> And Allstate said they give discounts to EMTs...



Correct me if I'm wrong, but (having seen the commercial where this is mentioned), I'm pretty sure that the EMT discount is more cause we're expected to be "safer" people then the general populous and thus are less likely to get into an accident.  I seem to remember that this was mentioned along with safe driver discounts, discounts for good grades, etc.

One of our local pizza places gives us free drinks when we go.  It's not something we ask for, but it is a nice gesture.


----------



## trevor1189 (Feb 13, 2010)

Occassionally we get discounts. Couple examples recently.

Starbucks- 100% off. We ran back to back ambulance calls and we stopped with the ambulance on the way back to the station. Unfortunately they appeared to be closing for the night so we turned around and started walking back to the ambulance. Just as we turned around, the manager came outside and told us they were still open and then proceeded to give us our drinks for free. Very nice gesture.

Also a local sub shop that is very popular with state and local leo as well as the fd was preparing an order for us when we were paged. The owner actually delivered all of our food and gave it to us free as most were still in gear and money was at the station.

We don't really have any local places that do discounts all the time, but every once in a while stuff like that happens. I think it is a nice way for local businesses to say thanks for the services the volunteer dept. provides.


----------



## CollegeBoy (Feb 13, 2010)

We are very rural so there are not many places. McDonalds gives us half off when we are on duty, Subway will give us a foot long for the price of a six inch, the local gas station gives us free pop/coffee.


----------



## Dominion (Feb 14, 2010)

Extra toppings at sammich and burrito places (Qdoba, subway,etc).  50% at a few fast food places, the autozone gives 10% on or off duty (small county and they know most of us)  That's the general gist of what we get for the various discounts.  Almost all of the hospitals give employee discounts to on-duty EMS.  

I've asked for a discount once without prompting and that was for a mover that advertised military discounts, I inquired if military extended to fire/police/ems and they said it did.  5%

I worked once with someone who demanded a discount at a store, I felt terrible for the employees =/


----------



## emtCourt31 (Feb 14, 2010)

Regal/ Edwards lets us in free if we are on duty, AMC doesn't. Off duty I haven't tried yet.


Disneyland also gives EMS discounts, it's only 10% but hey it's something.  Knotts Berry Farm lets you in free, if you are on duty lol. I've heard of some of our guys posting near the park (on a very slow day and mind you it was on a IFT shift) and going in for a little bit. Again I haven't tried it.


----------



## Aprz (Feb 14, 2010)

trevor1189 said:


> Starbucks- 100% off. We ran back to back ambulance calls and we stopped with the ambulance on the way back to the station. Unfortunately they appeared to be closing for the night so we turned around and started walking back to the ambulance. Just as we turned around, the manager came outside and told us they were still open and then proceeded to give us our drinks for free. Very nice gesture.


I don't want to make it sound like the other places that give discounts/free stuff are any more or less, but that warmed my heart hearing that they actually went out to tell you they were still open and then gave you your drinks for free. Makes me think about how nice people can be. :blush:


----------



## DrParasite (Feb 14, 2010)

emtCourt31 said:


> Regal/ Edwards lets us in free if we are on duty, AMC doesn't. Off duty I haven't tried yet.


Damn, you have enough time to go to the movie theater while on duty?  what do you do, park the truck outside and go in and keep your radio at a low volume?


----------



## firetender (Feb 14, 2010)

I had a Dr. once offer to -- if we could get five medics to go for it -- do our vasectomies for half price.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 14, 2010)

DrParasite said:


> Damn, you have enough time to go to the movie theater while on duty?  what do you do, park the truck outside and go in and keep your radio at a low volume?



...or pager on chirp and vibrate. Also, depending on the volume of calls and the type of place, sure, it's possible to have that much free time. However, to be honest, I'd rather run a moderate amount of calls than run almost no calls.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 14, 2010)

emtCourt31 said:


> Regal/ Edwards lets us in free if we are on duty, AMC doesn't. Off duty I haven't tried yet.
> 
> 
> Disneyland also gives EMS discounts, it's only 10% but hey it's something.  Knotts Berry Farm lets you in free, if you are on duty lol. I've heard of some of our guys posting near the park (on a very slow day and mind you it was on a IFT shift) and going in for a little bit. Again I haven't tried it.



Oh, that reminds me. Ripleys is also free.


----------



## MrBrown (Feb 14, 2010)

Linuss said:


> I don't wear my uniform off duty.



Who in thier right mind would, or do I just not want to know the answer to that?

There is a McDs here that gives 1/2 price to the ambos


----------



## emt_irl (Feb 14, 2010)

in ireland the topaz chain of service stations gives free cofee to ems and dominos gives a discount.. area dependant though


----------



## Sasha (Feb 14, 2010)

There are a couple fast food places that give a discount, there are also a few ice cream places that give us free icecream. (Which is the awesomest thing, in my book). Of course there is always the random "It's on me today, guys" or surprise discount.

However, I will never go in somewhere expecting a discount, even if they normally give us one, nor will I ever ASK for a discount. A discount isn't a right or something we are owed, it's something that some establishments are more than gracious enough to give us. 

If I am with someone who asks, I always feel incredibly embarrased for them.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 14, 2010)

Sasha said:


> There are a couple fast food places that give a discount, there are also a few ice cream places that give us free icecream. (Which is the awesomest thing, in my book). Of course there is always the random "It's on me today, guys" or surprise discount.
> 
> However, I will never go in somewhere expecting a discount, even if they normally give us one, nor will I ever ASK for a discount. A discount isn't a right or something we are owed, it's something that some establishments are more than gracious enough to give us.
> 
> If I am with someone who asks, I always feel incredibly embarrased for them.



We had a place would always give us 50% off.  One day a new person was behind the register and did not give the discount.  The EMT-B had a fit chewing her out and saying the only reason we ate there was the discount.  Guess what?  We no longer get the discount.  When he is my partner I always make him eat there.  He ruined it for everyone so I make him suffer.  Sadly it was just about everyone's favorite place.  

So do not demand or expect it.  If given graciously thank them and enjoy it.  If not given enjoy the meal.


----------



## FLEMTP (Feb 14, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Discounts are a courtesy.  If you demand the discount or abuse it by going while off duty for it you can ruin it for everyone.  Only idiots abuse those that respect us enough to give a discount.



Very well said. A discount is always appreciated, but NEVER EVER expected. Personally if someone offers me something discounted or free, I refuse politely the first time, and if they insist or continue to offer, I accept, and I thank them and tell them it is appreciated but never expected and is a nice suprise. If I was discounted on something that has a gratuity involved, such as a meal at a restaurant, I ALWAYS tip (30-50%) based on the original cost of the bill. 

It really bugs the hell outta me when people abuse discounts. We are entitled to nothing, people need to remember that and be gracious if they do accept such a discount!


----------



## reaper (Feb 14, 2010)

We have many gas stations that give free coffee and drinks to EMS,FD and LEO. As some have said, new people don't always know this and may not do it. I have seen people get a drink and walk out the door, just expecting it.

Anytime I go in, I always go to counter to pay for it. If it's free, great. If I pay for it, oh well. I never expect it, but nice when it happens. If a partner says something about it or walks out, i will pay for it and then chew their ***!

Almost every restaurant chain in town gives discounts and it helps. I also always make sure I thank them, very loudly!


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 14, 2010)

Oh I forgot. Cold Stone Creamery give 50% off while on duty. Great for when you accidently hit a curb


----------



## exodus (Feb 14, 2010)

Chipotles gives half off to LEO occasional EMS, same with IN n Out.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 14, 2010)

exodus said:


> Chipotles gives half off to LEO occasional EMS, *same with IN n Out.*



That might make me want to become a wacker and get some EMS t-shirts.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 14, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> That might make me want to become a wacker and get some EMS t-shirts.



I might do that AND drive to AZ just to get some In N Out


----------



## Aidey (Feb 14, 2010)

There are a few places that do discounts, but it does really depend. The hospital cafeterias are the most consistent, with anyone in uniform getting a discount. There are also several places that give us free drinks with our food and stuff like that. 

I personally am a regular at a coffee shop and sandwich shop which I stop at on the way to work (so I'm in uniform). I've had someone pay for my coffee randomly, and I've also received extra toppings or an extra punch on my card from the sandwich place. They've also given me coupons to bring back to our main station, and I know people use them. So for that place they probably figure it is a mutually beneficial situation. If I stay a regular, they get other people from my company in. 

We do have an official discount at the auto parts store the company uses. If we show our ID we get a 20% discount. It's basically a high volume discount since the company spends so much there.


----------



## MrBrown (Feb 14, 2010)

exodus said:


> Chipotles gives half off to LEO occasional EMS, same with IN n Out.



Now you've done it ........ h34r:


----------



## CAOX3 (Feb 14, 2010)

I dont think anything in our area has a discount program but some give us more or an extra donut(like I need that).

The most memorable was, in line at a drive thru fast food joint at about midnight and the lady in front of us paid for our meal, she told the window person that if we were eating at midnight it must have been a rough night.  

Very nice.


----------



## mycrofft (Feb 15, 2010)

*Discounts for LEO are illegal.*

They are called "gratuities". I'd do it if I was a business owner, jsut no favors in return.
Two of my coworkers got their meal free when they Heimliched another diner. I did it and they cleared my plate to be washed. Go figure.
Walgreen's Drugstores in Lincoln and Omaha Nebraska used to extend a 10% professional discount to RN's and MD's, no idea if it still exists or extends to techs.


----------



## Dominion (Feb 15, 2010)

Aside from the normal discounts, how many of you have gotten something like this before.  Quiet day, my partner and I decided to go sit down and grab a bite to eat.  We had a gift card and wanted to go.  We sat down, had a couple glasses of tea, food gets there, first bite we get toned out.  While my partner is getting the run info I hunt down our waiter real fast, give him my card and tell him I'll be back for it when we're done with our run and to just hang on to it. 

We finish the run, go back.  I run inside to grab my card and my waiter says to me "Hangon, gotta go get something, be right back."
 He disappears into the back and comes out with two fresh orders of what we bought and the manager in tow.  Manager says foods half off and fresh.  Waiter got about a 60% tip.  Was just a VERY pleasant suprise, especially after earlier in the week we bought fast food, no discount, got a run before it was done.  Came back and were told we needed to order an entire new meal and pay for the new meal also.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 15, 2010)

I was never brave enough to actually go to a sit down restaurant when working. Everything was fast food or quick casual and "to go."


----------



## Dominion (Feb 15, 2010)

Our call volume tends to be low enough that we get away with it fairly often.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Feb 15, 2010)

Sonics gave us 50% off (great in 100 degree summer when a fresh fruit freeze hits the spot)
Hospital Cafeterias gave us 50% off (not that it was eatable)
Cingular Cellular gave EMS and Fire something like 40% off and the company I am with now (better coverage for me) only gives a 10% off to LE, which I get for being a volunteer with the Sheriff's Office
A local Outdoor Adventure Retail Company gives 10% off for SAR
Black Diamond (another Outdoor Retail Company) gives ~45% off for SAR

There were/are a few other places that don’t have a standard policy for discounts on food and other stuff but would sometime give us things for free if in uniform.  It is nice of a company/business to do so, but it is not expected… just a nice acknowledgement that is really undeserved…


----------



## CAOX3 (Feb 15, 2010)

Dominion said:


> Our call volume tends to be low enough that we get away with it fairly often.




Lucky, I cant even sniff the inside of a resturaunt.  I dont know how many meals I have paid for and never had a chance to eat.  

Oh well.


----------



## VFFforpeople (Feb 15, 2010)

The dennys in my city give discounts (lucky it is the good one..not the bad one lol). Also, allstate gives me a discount. I just have to show my fire ID and it is posted in the door (at dennys), so I didnt demand it. The local steak house gives a discount as well, and last summer we got a free meal for being on a strike team.


----------



## FLEMTP (Feb 15, 2010)

I did have, on one occassion, a day that we were extremely busy, and tried to eat dinner, and tried to eat dinner, and FINALLY got to sit down, and enjoy a nice dinner. We were stuffed and very happy with the service, especially the speed of service. We were preparing to leave, and asked the waitress for the bill, and she tells us that our bill has been taken care of by one of the folks in the restaurant. We had our suspicions it was the waitress, but in any case we were VERY appreciative, and still left a sizable tip for our waitress. We insisted that our bill did not need to be taken care of, but we asked that she relay our appreciation to the mystery patron. 

First and only time ive had that happen, really makes all the thankless times seem so trivial!


----------



## PrincessAnika (Feb 15, 2010)

we have a few locally owned places cafes/delis/etc that give significant discounts (50% mostly) and a couple gas stations that give free fountain drinks/hot drinks- coffee cappuccino etc. to on duty personnel.  the one subway that was next to one of the volly ambos would give that service 50% off, on duty.
we also have a couple ff places that if we get a call and come back later they will remake the food fresh.


----------



## TripsTer (Feb 15, 2010)

Lenny's, a sandwich shop comparable to Subway was the last place that gave us discounts in our still alarm. It closed down about a month ago. Rumored because the other shifts constantly abused it, going there breakfast, lunch, and dinner. It wasn't us because we usually cook. Whether they shut down due to that remains a mystery...

Now the other shifts complain because no one else gives them discounts. On the rare occurances we do get food at an outside venue, I never expect a discount, and we rarely get one.


----------



## phideux (Feb 16, 2010)

I work part-time at a gun shop/shooting range. We give a discount to any military, police, fire, or ems/rescue people. On duty or off. Most of the people that work there are fire, police, ems/rescue, or military. Or were at one time.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 16, 2010)

phideux said:


> I work part-time at a gun shop/shooting range. We give a discount to any military, police, fire, or ems/rescue people. On duty or off. Most of the people that work there are fire, police, ems/rescue, or military. Or were at one time.



On that topic, the Glock Homeland Security Discount jumps to mind. I don't know how I forgot that one. I bought my first pistol, a G19, using that program.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 16, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> On that topic, the Glock Homeland Security Discount jumps to mind. I don't know how I forgot that one. I bought my first pistol, a G19, using that program.



www.budspolicesupply.com gives EMS discounts on firearms from several makers.


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 8, 2010)

*Now that we are afield*

Either or both Kragen and  or Chief Auto may have a 10% mil or ex-mil discount.


----------



## reaper (Mar 8, 2010)

Pepboys does EMS discount. I never knew this, till I was in there one day and the girl gave it to me. I asked how she knew I was EMS( I was in street clothes). She said the manager told her to and point to back of store. The manager was the son of a pt I had transported a few days before and remembered me.

I was not goona argue it, but never expected it.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 9, 2010)

Funny this thread came up, yesterday my partner and I stopped somewhere to get lunch, ordered at the same time at two different registers, he didn't get the discount and I did. 

Really does depend on who is taking the order!


----------



## medic417 (Mar 9, 2010)

Sasha said:


> Funny this thread came up, yesterday my partner and I stopped somewhere to get lunch, ordered at the same time at two different registers, he didn't get the discount and I did.
> 
> Really does depend on who is taking the order!



Just more proof that the beautiful are treated better than the ugly.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 9, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Just more proof that the beautiful are treated better than the ugly.



Aww you think I'm pretty? 

But I don't have a million rumors about who I sleep with at work =[


----------



## Sodapop (Mar 10, 2010)

Years ago the first company I worked for was next to a ice cream place that did burgers and fries and stuff too.  They never did a discount for the longest time which was fine no one ever asked either.

One day I was on a MVC and the manager and his wife (both ran the ice cream store together) were involved and he was hurt. The first on scene said both patients could go BLS. When I evaluated him I asked for medic unit and they took him in and he had to go right to surgery for bleeding Spleen.

A few weeks later when I went in and his wife was there she gave me 50% off and from then on every EMS/FD/LEO got 50% off.  No one every asked but I guess after having to have our services they decided they wanted to give back somehow. it was a nice gesture but really the two of them walking to the station to say thank you after he was recovered meant more to me than a $ discount.


----------



## medic417 (Mar 10, 2010)

Sasha said:


> Aww you think I'm pretty?
> 
> But I don't have a million rumors about who I sleep with at work =[



Wow my reputation is now in the millions?  So should I post a McDonalds sign over a million served.B)

http://tommcmahon.typepad.com/photos/uncategorized/2007/09/02/desplainesmcdic.gif


----------



## thatJeffguy (Mar 10, 2010)

Free coffee at the gas stations.

Free entrance to the strip clubs with FF/EMS card, LEO's get half off (which I find hilarious).


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 10, 2010)

thatJeffguy said:


> Free entrance to the strip clubs with FF/EMS card, LEO's get half off (which I find hilarious).



Which half?


----------



## mare_liberum (Mar 18, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> Which half?



Top half? 


There's a Dunkin' Donuts around where I live that usually throws in 2 or 3 extra donuts when we come in on the odd occasion. Other than that, the only other place I've ever gotten a discount while working is this little fruit/smoothie stand that does *awesome* fresh fruit smoothies... so worth the discount every once in a while (especially in summer!)...


----------



## Anthony (Mar 19, 2010)

I work at a auto parts store until i decide which ems system i want to work for. I know most of the guys in the ems system, fire and law enforcement. I always give them some kind of a discount. To me it always seemed the right thing to do.


----------



## phildo (Mar 19, 2010)

Until recently, we got free coffee at Starbucks.  Til some genius screwed it up for everyone.


----------



## thatJeffguy (Mar 22, 2010)

Personally, if I'm volunteering (which is all I currently do), and I know it's company policy I'll usually ask.

If I'm in a position where I'm being paid for my services, then I wouldn't ask.  No need to give me freebies when I'm getting paid


----------



## FLEMTP (Mar 24, 2010)

there is never ever ever a "need" to give anyone 'freebees" whether you are on duty as a volunteer OR paid..


----------



## LucidResq (Mar 24, 2010)

Wondering if anyone has hospitals do nice things for them during EMS week?

 Around here seems like each will put on nice catered lunches for EMS & Fire for a day. A lot of people stop by when they transport, but they don't mind if you stop by while working either. Nice to sit around with a bunch of colleagues from all over and enjoy some delicious free food. 

One ER even had a BBQ in their ambulance bay last year.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 24, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> Wondering if anyone has hospitals do nice things for them during EMS week?
> 
> Around here seems like each will put on nice catered lunches for EMS & Fire for a day. A lot of people stop by when they transport, but they don't mind if you stop by while working either. Nice to sit around with a bunch of colleagues from all over and enjoy some delicious free food.
> 
> One ER even had a BBQ in their ambulance bay last year.



The hospital system I used to work in would do BBQs for EMS crews at all three of their hospitals. One at night and one during the day.


----------



## adamjh3 (Apr 25, 2010)

Mr. Russell at AGRussellknives.com gives 25% off to first responders. 

I don't know if this has been mentioned, but usstandardissue.com provides Oakley products at around 50% off when you sign up.


----------



## VentMedic (Apr 25, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> The hospital system I used to work in would do BBQs for EMS crews at all three of their hospitals. One at night and one during the day.


 
Hospitals have to be very careful in this area especially when there are competitive situations.

Recent article:
*Illegal Redirection of Ambulances Investigated in Calif.*

http://www.emsresponder.com/web/onl...n-of-Ambulances-Investigated-in-Calif/1$12827



> Officials say they have no proof that anyone is illegally redirecting ambulances to other hospitals by using enticements such as money, gifts or meals. But they point to data suggesting that something is causing ambulances to choose other hospitals over KMC.


 
While nothing has been proven yet and the investigation is still ongoing, it could mean hospitals will be more cautious. Back in the 1980s when ambulance services became very competitive, ambulances were taking patients to the hospital "they liked better" because of the perks. It was also known that you took patients with insurance to one hospital and self-pay went to another. For doing so, the hospital that preferred only insurance patients would reward the EMS crews with BBQs and pizza parties. Eventually it led to the counties and the  ambulance services enforcing the "nearest facility regardless" policy and took certain decision making out of the hands of the EMS providers.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 25, 2010)

VentMedic said:


> Hospitals have to be very careful in this area especially when there are competitive situations.
> 
> Recent article:
> *Illegal Redirection of Ambulances Investigated in Calif.*
> ...



All the hospitals in ABQ tended to do this. We had two private services (only one did 911 in Bernalillo county, the other was IFT there and 911 in three other counties, only one in the BC funnel system), which one of them was owned by another hospital system in ABQ. 

The level 1 trauma center there also does food for EMS crews. Since they all do it I can't see the harm.


----------



## VentMedic (Apr 25, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> All the hospitals in ABQ tended to do this. We had two private services (only one did 911 in Bernalillo county, the other was IFT there and 911 in three other counties, only one in the BC funnel system), which one of them was owned by another hospital system in ABQ.
> 
> The level 1 trauma center there also does food for EMS crews. Since they all do it I can't see the harm.


 
That depends on various contract negotiations. 

During Nursing and Respiratory Care Weeks, as well as all the other professionals' "week", vendors of all types including drugs and technology, would shower all the hospitals with food and gifts for the employees of that profession. That has been since considered as against business compliance rules and we no longer see as much as a bag of potato chips even during an inservice from these vendors. It just takes one complaint and there can be much harm coming from it. Considering the money involved from various contracts and patient transports, it just takes one company or an employee to cry foul and that agency will have an investigation on them in no time.


----------



## xgpt (Apr 25, 2010)

My station is close to a Wawa and we get free fountain drinks if we go in with our uniforms. (I only do it on-duty, haven't and probably won't try this off-duty)

The chick-fil-a gives us 50% off if we go in with our crew. There are a few other places that I just can't think of right now.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Apr 25, 2010)

The McD's that sits about 100 yards from EMS Hq and gets all our business, not a dime. The McD's out in the county that we only stop by occasionally, 10% or a free drink (forget which, it's been awhile...<_<) Either way, I don't ever ask. I think if they take it off the tab, great; but I think asking for it is pushy.  Just my .02


----------



## Jay (Sep 20, 2011)

My local (non chain, privately owned) mechanic gives me a huge discount almost all of the time but he is great guy and I also send a lot of people to him. It doesn't hurt that we give him a lot of business as well. He knows that I am EMS because he once asked me about my radio and what our group does, he seemed really impressed so I gave him a few fridge magnets and told him not to hesitate to call us if ever needed. Luckily no injuries at the shop and he supports us which is important. 

I also have Pennsylvania EMS plates not because of the whacker in me but rather because I do not run hot (for what to save 5 minutes every 10 miles?) and once almost got towed because I was apparently taking up the spot that a city bus picks up geriatric folk from the building that I was coming out of. Needless to say I was parked maybe 10 feet behind our ALS unit and had on my hazards, so why he couldn't connect the dots is beyond me so now I run with EMS plates and a placard that I display when on an actual call.

Dunkin Donuts once opened back up for me 10 or 15 minutes or so after closing so that we could get a box of joe and some donuts for our group as we were training that night. Even though I didn't get an actual discount it was very cool of him to open back up. 

Finally, for kicks I once inquired from the guy who works the counter at a local convenience store who officially gets discounts, since we were rather friendly I was just making conversation as always and he said "hey, aren't you with the FD or something, I always see you with a walkie talkie and sometimes your wearing a uniform?" I told him that I run QRS for a volunteer service and most of the time he either sees me coming back from a call (when late at night) and/or going to take or teach a class at other times, he told me that's cool and coffee is free for me, whoo hooo 

Other than the plates and my safety vest that I throw on when needed I usually don't identify myself as EMS. I did pick up a "whacker tee" not to long ago to throw on if I am running a call at 3am just to be more easily identified but that is getting off topic.


----------



## Jon (Sep 20, 2011)

Holy necro thread, Batman.

That being said, it's actually a really good topic.

Around me, there are many places that give discounts. The biggest thing is that you NEVER expect it, but say thanks when you get it.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Sep 20, 2011)

Jon said:


> Holy necro thread, Batman.
> 
> That being said, it's actually a really good topic.
> 
> Around me, there are many places that give discounts. The biggest thing is that you NEVER expect it, but say thanks when you get it.



I only get annoyed when they give the police discounts and not EMS. Otherwise I don't care if a particular store decides not to give them.


----------



## LucidResq (Sep 20, 2011)

Ladies - New York and Company offers 10-20% (think it varies by area) off your entire purchase for EMTs, police, firefighters, nurses and teachers. This is continuous, seems to be nationwide and actually posted on the window of their stores. Make sure you have some kind of agency ID or cert and mention it at the register. Some cashiers seem to not know about it... just ask for a manager or direct them to the big sign on their window.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 20, 2011)

LucidResq said:


> Ladies - New York and Company offers 10-20% (think it varies by area) off your entire purchase for EMTs, police, firefighters, nurses and teachers. This is continuous, seems to be nationwide and actually posted on the window of their stores. Make sure you have some kind of agency ID or cert and mention it at the register. Some cashiers seem to not know about it... just ask for a manager or direct them to the big sign on their window.



Sweet! "Checks new York and company website and sees nothing I even remotely want" .............:/ still nice of them.


----------



## Minnick27 (Sep 20, 2011)

Grotto pizza in Delaware is half off for on duty. Although it was still given to me years after I left the service I was with down there. They just remembered me. Waitresses always got the tip equal to the full bill


----------



## 04_edge (Sep 20, 2011)

Ihop gives discounts to FF and LEO's, not EMS though.

Found this out a couple days ago when a local FD was in there, they were off duty, our waitress brought them their ticket and announced out loud that she gave them their FF discount.  She then brought us ours and we got nothing, keep in mind we are in uniform as well, and parked out front in our ambulance. 

Me-"Do we get a discount?"
Waitress-"No, sorry, only firefighters and police get it."

I never would have asked, and dont expect it from anyone, but considering she had just given them a discount....I wont be returning to Ihop again.


----------



## Katy (Sep 20, 2011)

LucidResq said:


> Ladies - New York and Company offers 10-20% (think it varies by area) off your entire purchase for EMTs, police, firefighters, nurses and teachers. This is continuous, seems to be nationwide and actually posted on the window of their stores. Make sure you have some kind of agency ID or cert and mention it at the register. Some cashiers seem to not know about it... just ask for a manager or direct them to the big sign on their window.


I'll look into this. ^_^


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Sep 20, 2011)

04_edge said:


> Ihop gives discounts to FF and LEO's, not EMS though.
> 
> Found this out a couple days ago when a local FD was in there, they were off duty, our waitress brought them their ticket and announced out loud that she gave them their FF discount.  She then brought us ours and we got nothing, keep in mind we are in uniform as well, and parked out front in our ambulance.
> 
> ...



And this is exactly what annoys me. Like there is something about police or firefighters that makes them deserving of discounts (usually its just police), and us not, considering that in many areas police make a good bit more money than EMS personnel and we are far more likely to be sent on a call in the middle of eating.


----------



## frdude1000 (Sep 20, 2011)

Here in MD, all of the Panera's give 50% off to Fire/Rescue and PD.  Some require uniform, others will give you the discount by flashing a Fire/Rescue ID.  I have received a free extra slice of pizza at a local pizza chain numerous times.


----------



## Youngin (Sep 20, 2011)

jjesusfreak01 said:


> I only get annoyed when they give the police discounts and not EMS. Otherwise I don't care if a particular store decides not to give them.



I used to be an Explorer for one of the fire districts around where I live, and I remember a few firefighters mentioned (fairly often) that the Chick-Fil-A near one of our stations would give police officers free food, while firefighters and EMS didn't get a discount. Anyways, they always said that if that particular Chick-Fil-A was ever on fire, they'd just tell them to call the police station.


----------



## Tigger (Sep 20, 2011)

Most places I go to have no discount policy. Sometimes there's two slices of pizza when I ordered one or the drink doesn't show up on the bill. That's always a nice treat. But I'm not out looking for discounts, I'm looking for good food first and foremost.

JP Licks Ice Cream in metro Boston gives 50% to anyone in some sort of "public saftey uniform" and there ice cream is the best.


----------



## BandageBrigade (Sep 20, 2011)

Andrew said:


> I used to be an Explorer for one of the fire districts around where I live, and I remember a few firefighters mentioned (fairly often) that the Chick-Fil-A near one of our stations would give police officers free food, while firefighters and EMS didn't get a discount. Anyways, they always said that if that particular Chick-Fil-A was ever on fire, they'd just tell them to call the police station.



 What a horrible attitude to have.


----------



## Youngin (Sep 20, 2011)

BandageBrigade said:


> What a horrible attitude to have.



I'd agree, if they were saying it for any reason other than trying to be funny.


----------



## medicdan (Sep 20, 2011)

For those of you in the Boston area, Randolph Cafe (on rt 28, 1/4 mile from 128) offers a pretty steep discount to on-duty (uniformed) LEOs, FFs and EMTs. It's a nice gig if posted south of the city.


----------



## EMT-23 (Sep 20, 2011)

Royal caribbean cruise line gives discounts to emts, medics, fire, police, leo


----------



## dstevens58 (Sep 20, 2011)

LucidResq said:


> Wondering if anyone has hospitals do nice things for them during EMS week?
> 
> One ER even had a BBQ in their ambulance bay last year.



Each of our hospitals chefs got together through the week and set up BBQ/food in the ambulance bays.  I didn't make it this year, as we had no runs that week (rural service) and wasn't in the area to drop by.

On another note, never really asked for a discount, nor expect one.  I pay what ever price they tell me at the register.  One time (back in the late 70's), we were eating at Pizza Hut when we got toned out.  We were running out the door and told them we'd be back in an hour or so.  When we got back, the waitress had put our remaining pizza back in the oven to warm and included a small with our order.  Apparently, someone was listening to a scanner and knew we had completed our call and were back in service.


----------



## Tigger (Sep 20, 2011)

emt.dan said:


> For those of you in the Boston area, Randolph Cafe (on rt 28, 1/4 mile from 128) offers a pretty steep discount to on-duty (uniformed) LEOs, FFs and EMTs. It's a nice gig if posted south of the city.



This sounds like a promising stop on the return to base. I feel like every shift ends on 28 no matter where I am.


----------



## Gray (Sep 20, 2011)

emt.dan said:


> For those of you in the Boston area, Randolph Cafe (on rt 28, 1/4 mile from 128) offers a pretty steep discount to on-duty (uniformed) LEOs, FFs and EMTs. It's a nice gig if posted south of the city.


  I don't know about a discount but Harrows chicken pot pie is to die for.


----------



## hoss42141 (Sep 21, 2011)

Depending on where you are, you can get up to 50% off on food here as long as you are in uniform. Most don't abuse it since you drive an ambulance every where you go.


----------



## Minnick27 (Sep 21, 2011)

Oh and on a non food related discount, the Please Touch Museum is free admission with FD id. Don't know if it applies to EMT cards or not.


----------



## xgpt (Sep 21, 2011)

Andrew said:


> I used to be an Explorer for one of the fire districts around where I live, and I remember a few firefighters mentioned (fairly often) that the Chick-Fil-A near one of our stations would give police officers free food, while firefighters and EMS didn't get a discount. Anyways, they always said that if that particular Chick-Fil-A was ever on fire, they'd just tell them to call the police station.




Yeah, the chickfila around here gives us the "police special" even though we are fire/rescue...


----------



## Hunter (Sep 21, 2011)

http://www.usstandardissue.com/ gives discounts to ems, police, fire, and military


----------



## usalsfyre (Sep 21, 2011)

Hunter said:


> http://www.usstandardissue.com/ gives discounts to ems, police, fire, and military



I've bought all of my sunglasses through them for the last two or three years.


----------



## abckidsmom (Sep 21, 2011)

Minnick27 said:


> Oh and on a non food related discount, the Please Touch Museum is free admission with FD id. Don't know if it applies to EMT cards or not.



Sounds cool!  Where is it?


----------



## EMSpassion94 (Sep 21, 2011)

Around where I live, Dairy Queen and Chik-fil-a gives us a 50% off discount. On duty or off duty, just show your badge. I think Denny's does, too, but I'm not completely positive.


----------



## Hunter (Sep 21, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> I've bought all of my sunglasses through them for the last two or three years.



It's pretty great, they give you like a 50% discount off the regular price.


----------



## jamesm (Sep 22, 2011)

I know the McD's  where I use to live only gave discounts to paid rescue, fire, ambos and police. Any ways I was there one night after doing some rescue training with the State Emergency Service, two paramedics were ahead of me in line, we started chatting about our day. Once we got to the end of the line we all ordered, they were all given discounts except me. I asked why, she said that only paid emergency services get discounts - I was not that fussed and sat down and ate my meal with the paramedics.

Two days later I was called out for a rescue of a back packer who got them self caught over the side of the cliff - mission complete. On our way back to base I decided not to take my harness, helmet and other gadgets off because  of the media presence. 

Anyways on the way to base i pulled into McD's with full PPE, harness - the works. The same girl was at the register, I ordered the same meal and she said something on the lines of "And your not getting a discount today" and I replied back somewhat loudly as I was somewhat grumpy from been out in the cold on a rope "I know and I never asked for one becuase I know you don't give discounts to Rescue volunteers"

The funniest thing happened the manager ran out almost pushed her out of the way, I got the meal free with a upsize and from this day on that McD's gives rescue volunteers %45 off.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 22, 2011)

jamesm said:


> I know the McD's  where I use to live only gave discounts to paid rescue, fire, ambos and police. Any ways I was there one night after doing some rescue training with the State Emergency Service, two paramedics were ahead of me in line, we started chatting about our day. Once we got to the end of the line we all ordered, they were all given discounts except me. I asked why, she said that only paid emergency services get discounts - I was not that fussed and sat down and ate my meal with the paramedics.
> 
> Two days later I was called out for a rescue of a back packer who got them self caught over the side of the cliff - mission complete. On our way back to base I decided not to take my harness, helmet and other gadgets off because  of the media presence.
> 
> ...



Woa, what wicked fast food chik... I'm sure she'll rethink that next time she falls over a cliff...


----------



## Lozenger19 (Oct 2, 2011)

I've been given free stuff (drinks and ice cream) at McD's and been given 50% off at subway and BK. domino's pizza and Nandos always give us a 20% discount


----------



## BatonRougeEMT (May 6, 2012)

Twin Peaks in Baton Rouge offers 50% off. At least that's what one of the drunk server chicks told me last night.


----------



## Akulahawk (May 6, 2012)

Hunter said:


> http://www.usstandardissue.com/ gives discounts to ems, police, fire, and military


Unfortunately, you have to be a Government employee _and_ likely to use the equipment in a ballistic environment. I used to be signed up on that site. When I put in for a renewal, I was denied because while I'm a Government employee, I'm not likely to use it in a ballistic environment. I'm also a Paramedic. If I worked for a Private service that does 911, I'd be SOL. If I worked for a Govermental entity doing 911, I'd be OK... They really have tightened up on their eligibility rules from when I first signed up.


----------



## Akulahawk (May 6, 2012)

I have occasionally gotten discounts at restaurants or I've gotten priority service at some restaurants... but I have _never_ asked or demanded that I get a discount. They either give the discount or they don't, and it's always their call whether or not the discount is given. If I do get a discount, I usually give a significant tip for the services provided, or it's based the regular value of the meal, never the discounted amount.


----------



## OzAmbo (May 6, 2012)

I didn't read the other posts so this isn't directed at anyone in particular.....

If you recieve discounts you are lucky

If you ask for discounts you are a tool

If you keep a list of places that give discounts and constantly hit them up you are abusing the system and are a tool


----------



## SSwain (May 7, 2012)

During my ride times, one station I was at would flip for DQ Blizzards.
One night I lost, and had to buy. We took the rig to the DQ and me and a medic went in to pick them up. I whipped out my wallet and was told by the manager, "You guys are here enough, this one's on the house."

Apparently it happens like every 5th or 6th time they go there.
My luck it happened to be my time to buy.


----------



## Hunter (May 7, 2012)

Akulahawk said:


> Unfortunately, you have to be a Government employee _and_ likely to use the equipment in a ballistic environment. I used to be signed up on that site. When I put in for a renewal, I was denied because while I'm a Government employee, I'm not likely to use it in a ballistic environment. I'm also a Paramedic. If I worked for a Private service that does 911, I'd be SOL. If I worked for a Govermental entity doing 911, I'd be OK... They really have tightened up on their eligibility rules from when I first signed up.



I signed up just a few months ago, I work for a private ambulance that does mostly non emergency bls transports, some ALS and critical care transports ect. But no 911, they approved me with my work ID.


----------



## Nathan (May 7, 2012)

Before I got canned at McD's, I used to promo random stuff off the bill for pd/fd/ems/military (and honestly anyone who asked...) Probably one of the big reasons why I was canned...lol


----------



## fast65 (May 7, 2012)

Nathan said:


> Probably one of the big reasons why I was canned...lol



That was going to be my question.


----------



## Tigger (May 7, 2012)

I won't lie, I go out of my way to the Dunkin Donuts that give me the free styrofoam cup over my ice coffee to keep it from melting, does this make me a bad person?


----------



## medicdan (May 7, 2012)

Tigger said:


> I won't lie, I go out of my way to the Dunkin Donuts that give me the free styrofoam cup over my ice coffee to keep it from melting, does this make me a bad person?



That's funny, I do the opposite. I guess i'm too much of an environmentalist at heart. I just bought the reusable neoprene sleeve so it doesn't melt...


----------



## Tigger (May 8, 2012)

emt.dan said:


> That's funny, I do the opposite. I guess i'm too much of an environmentalist at heart. I just bought the reusable neoprene sleeve so it doesn't melt...



Hmm might have to invest in one of those so I can have Dunkin whenever I want (which is always)!


----------



## Bosco836 (May 8, 2012)

Around here discounts vary from location to location throughout the county.  However, we typically get 20% off at Arby's, free Slurpee's from 7-11, and 10% off at Dairy Queen.  Other venues will occasionally provide us with a discount; however, this is typically done on a case by case basis.


----------



## EMDispatch (May 8, 2012)

Like everywhere else, discounts here vary. Police receive more than the rest of the agencies do. Overall, it tends to be the local owned businesses that provide the nice courtesy discount rather than the larger chains. What's really nice is that several local businesses that don't really do delivery or have restrictions on it will actually make an exception for the 911 center, since they know we can't do carry-out.


----------



## Akulahawk (May 8, 2012)

Hunter said:


> I signed up just a few months ago, I work for a private ambulance that does mostly non emergency bls transports, some ALS and critical care transports ect. But no 911, they approved me with my work ID.



Just goes to show that there can be some inconsistency... but at least you got their discount. Eventually, I hope that I'll have time to get back into transport and perhaps get that discount again. It's significant and definitely worth being customer... I like my Oakleys and have gladly paid full retail for them, but I don't buy their stuff much because I tend to take care of my sunglasses. Darn it... :blink:


----------



## SSwain (May 8, 2012)

A couple of decades ago, when I was still in high school, I worked at Burger King.
If a FF/EMT/PD/Sheriff's Deputy came in, they got a 50% discount. 
If they came thru the drive thru, they started their order by giving their badge number.


----------



## Akulahawk (May 8, 2012)

Speaking of Burger King, where I work now, I used to get a large size meal instead of the regular sized one I ordered... It's totally up to the people working there whether or not I do get that or not. I _never_ ask, and never will for that discount.


----------



## Hunter (May 8, 2012)

Ugh... Burger king... There goes my healthy food streak x.o


----------



## Akulahawk (May 8, 2012)

Oh, and I forgot to add: I rarely go to Burger King or any fast food place unless I have to eat and don't have time to make my own. It's rare that I eat at a fast food establishment these days, and it's more expensive than eating at home.


----------



## mycrofft (May 9, 2012)

Don't know if they still do, but Walgreen's pharmacies in Nebraska once upon a time gave medical professionals (present license at the window) 10% off medical supplies and prescriptions. Worked for RN's, not sure about EMT's.


----------



## johnrsemt (May 9, 2012)

Alot of Laser Surgery places advertise Police/Fire/EMS/Military discounts:  That is the only one I would ever ask about while off duty


----------



## Theone (May 10, 2012)

Chick filla will give half off and i know. Sprint and at&t will give 20% discount off of monthly phone Bill


----------



## CAR1 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Special deals for EMS Personnel*

I wanted to start a thread about special deals/discounts for EMS Personnel.
I'll start,
1) New York State has a $200 Tax credit for Active Personnel
2)i believe Sprint has some sort of discount for EMT/EMS (not sure if you need to be active)


----------



## NYMedic828 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=16991&highlight=discounts


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 31, 2012)

Future RPA said:


> I wanted to start a thread about special deals/discounts for EMS Personnel.
> I'll start,
> 1) New York State has a $200 Tax credit for Active Personnel
> 2)i believe Sprint has some sort of discount for EMT/EMS (not sure if you need to be active)



Moved to existing thread.

Some YMCA's offer a discount to fire and EMS on gym memberships although the one near me just stopped offering it. LA Fitness also offers a good monthly rate for fire, EMS and Police.


----------



## bahnrokt (Jul 31, 2012)

Akulahawk said:


> Speaking of Burger King, where I work now, I used to get a large size meal instead of the regular sized one I ordered... It's totally up to the people working there whether or not I do get that or not. I _never_ ask, and never will for that discount.



We used to have a deal like that, but then a local cop lost his cool when he thought some kid spit in his burger. It was all on security camera.  The dept was a mess anyway, they were shut down shortly after that and the state police took over.


----------



## Medic Tim (Jul 31, 2012)

bahnrokt said:


> We used to have a deal like that, but then a local cop lost his cool when he thought some kid spit in his burger. It was all on security camera.  The dept was a mess anyway, they were shut down shortly after that and the state police took over.



Does this look like spit to you?


----------



## CANDawg (Jul 31, 2012)

bahnrokt said:


> We used to have a deal like that, but then a local cop lost his cool when he thought some kid spit in his burger. It was all on security camera.  The dept was a mess anyway, they were shut down shortly after that and the state police took over.


----------



## EMT91 (Jul 31, 2012)

I do not yet work as an EMT but when I have done ride a longs, a gas station did give us free drinks. Being a student, I get some discounts at movies and bowling.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 31, 2012)

EMT91 said:


> I do not yet work as an EMT but when I have done ride a longs, a gas station did give us free drinks. Being a student, I get some discounts at movies and bowling.



Good point. Many places do offer student discounts including movie theaters.


----------



## PVC (Jul 31, 2012)

I am happy when they keep my meal warm when I have to run without charging extra.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 31, 2012)

Certain 7/11s give us free fountain drinks and slurpees. A sandwich shop gives us free drinks with our sandwiches. U-Swirl gives us free frozen yogurt. All if you're in uniform, generally they tell us, no one I know asks for it, they always remind us though.

Apparently AT&T gives a discount to us as well, I might have to ask about that one seeing as I'm about to take over my cellphone bill from my dad.


----------



## PVC (Aug 1, 2012)

PVC said:


> I am happy when they keep my meal warm when I have to run without charging extra.



Oh, I get a discount at the gym.


----------



## Tigger (Aug 1, 2012)

A random pizza place gave me a free drink and slice since "your boss and I were tight bros in high school." That was appreciated, and picturing the owner hanging with this very loud Italian man made me laugh. A lot.


----------



## ITBITB13 (Dec 9, 2012)

Knotts in SoCal is giving fire and PD Officers free admission for themselves and a guest. Do you guys think it will work for us EMTs as well?


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 9, 2012)

Not sure if anyone mentioned it yet but most firearm companies include EMT/Medic/FF in their "Homeland Security" discount. I know Springfield and Glock do. When I was looking at guns the discount would save me ~$100.


----------



## Jon (Dec 9, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> Not sure if anyone mentioned it yet but most firearm companies include EMT/Medic/FF in their "Homeland Security" discount. I know Springfield and Glock do. When I was looking at guns the discount would save me ~$100.


Didn't know Springfield had a discount. Do you have a link?


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 9, 2012)

Jon said:


> Didn't know Springfield had a discount. Do you have a link?



I can't find a link for the details. I just asked my local gun store (A LEO distributor) and they told me which companies offered discounts. You can call the companies directly and ask for LEO/MIL discount details and ask if EMS qualifies. I do not think it is really advertised


----------



## Clare (Dec 10, 2012)

There are a bunch of banking discounts here with ASB seeing as how they are a major sponsor of St John, and other companies which give discounts or whatever, but they are negotiated for all St John employees not just Paramedics.

When I was over on the Shore there was a McDonalds that crews cheap food but that was more an under-the-table thing so other than that no, no free or cheap food, and why should they? I don't expect a business to make exceptions and give cheap food or products or whatever to a particular group of people, they are in business to make money and that is fair enough.  Now in saying that lots of places give discounts to students and such and that is you know, no problem there, but to give out stuff based on your job is a bit I dno, its a bit funny to me, or so I think.


----------



## Fish (Dec 10, 2012)

I love getting discounts, never ask for it and never expect it. But when I get one, I am all "Friggin Bonus"

That being said, never abuse it. Especially if you work in my County or I will give you dirty looks and lots of eye rolls.

I love Chipotle, we used to get half off there. Until PD and the Jail staff got wind of this and went EVERYDAY and asked where the discount was for them if someone ever forgot. Needless to say, we no get half off anymore and Chipotle nickles and dimes you for everything!


----------



## Fish (Dec 10, 2012)

Clare said:


> There are a bunch of banking discounts here with ASB seeing as how they are a major sponsor of St John, and other companies which give discounts or whatever, but they are negotiated for all St John employees not just Paramedics.
> 
> When I was over on the Shore there was a McDonalds that crews cheap food but that was more an under-the-table thing so other than that no, no free or cheap food, and why should they? I don't expect a business to make exceptions and give cheap food or products or whatever to a particular group of people, they are in business to make money and that is fair enough.  Now in saying that lots of places give discounts to students and such and that is you know, no problem there, but to give out stuff based on your job is a bit I dno, its a bit funny to me, or so I think.



Is St. Johns mascot a green dragon, or did it used to be? I think I remember this bank from Australia


----------



## Clare (Dec 10, 2012)

Fish said:


> Is St. Johns mascot a green dragon, or did it used to be? I think I remember this bank from Australia



You are probably thinking of St George, the logo fr St John is ... um, the Almiti Cross, I had to look it up! LOL


----------



## Fish (Dec 11, 2012)

Clare said:


> You are probably thinking of St George, the logo fr St John is ... um, the Almiti Cross, I had to look it up! LOL



That is it, When I lived in Australia, St. George sponsored a bunch of Triathalons and such that we took part in


----------



## shfd739 (Dec 11, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Apparently AT&T gives a discount to us as well, I might have to ask about that one seeing as I'm about to take over my cellphone bill from my dad.



We get the att one thru work. I think ours is 20% off cell service. I know it flags our personal lines as business so when we call customer service it's always a US based rep and they will do anything to make it right.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 11, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> We get the att one thru work. I think ours is 20% off cell service. I know it flags our personal lines as business so when we call customer service it's always a US based rep and they will do anything to make it right.



Mine is thru our parent company. AT&T and Verizon are 20%-25% on the monthly bill and then 20%-25% on accessories.


----------



## ITBITB13 (Dec 13, 2012)

Can any EMTs confirm the knott's free admission for the EMT and a guest? I have a couple guys telling me its true, but they've only heard it through someone else. Nobody has actually confirmed it. The site says Fire and PD, but would that extend to us EMTs as well?


----------



## CANDawg (Dec 13, 2012)

Ivan_13 said:


> Can any EMTs confirm the knott's free admission for the EMT and a guest? I have a couple guys telling me its true, but they've only heard it through someone else. Nobody has actually confirmed it. The site says Fire and PD, but would that extend to us EMTs as well?



Call them.


----------



## ITBITB13 (Dec 13, 2012)

Ivan_13 said:


> Can any EMTs confirm the knott's free admission for the EMT and a guest? I have a couple guys telling me its true, but they've only heard it through someone else. Nobody has actually confirmed it. The site says Fire and PD, but would that extend to us EMTs as well?



It works. I just confirmed it myself! I am posting this from inside knotts.:lol:


----------



## CritterNurse (Dec 14, 2012)

Some businesses will post a notice near the register about discounts. 

The Autozone stores in my area give a discount to military, police, or fire department members when they show proof of membership. So does a local military shop called 'The Army Barracks'


----------



## 9D4 (Dec 14, 2012)

Linuss said:


> I've been given a crap load of toppings for no extra charge at Subway without asking, and Dominos has given me a pizza before, again without asking.
> 
> The martial arts studio next to my parents business gives discounts to Fire/LEO/EMS for self-defense training.
> 
> ...


Umm... I used to work at Subway (quit in August) and "toppings" don't cost anything to begin with :lol: Unless it's extra meat or cheese.
That said, I was never supposed to, but I gave 50% off to all LEO, Fire, military, etc.. that came through in uniform. Got wrote up like 4 or 5 times for it, but oh well. I thought it was worth it. They couldn't afford to fire anyone (the 3 months I was there, we had 42 employees quit... with 20 new hires).
The first time, I did it, I asked the asst if we gave military disc. He said no, so I just didn't charge him for the double meat/ chips. Then I just went on to employee discount for all that came through.
Edit: For all the people talking about cell phone discounts, they'll give those to almost anyone. I got 15% off at AT&T when I worked at Subway. My brother married a cust service manager there, though so I get unlimited everything for $10 a month


----------



## socalmedic (Dec 16, 2012)

Ivan_13 said:


> Can any EMTs confirm the knott's free admission for the EMT and a guest? I have a couple guys telling me its true, but they've only heard it through someone else. Nobody has actually confirmed it. The site says Fire and PD, but would that extend to us EMTs as well?



depends on who you get at the ticket line. a few years back they had a STRICT no EMT policy because everyone and their mother was coming in, everyday. they reduced it to FIRE, LEO, RN to cut back on the traffic. They where more relaxed last year, and I havent been yet this year.

for those in the LA/OC area wo dont know, Knotts berry farm lets us in for free from thanksgiving until Jan30. you can get in one other person for free and buy up to 4 more tickets for $15 each.


----------



## ZombieEMT (Dec 19, 2012)

*What about restrooms?*

I know not exactly with topic, however this thread did spark a memory of a particular debate I had with a coworker the other day.

When said coworker came in for work she was ranting about her previous shift in which she went into a local convenience store to use the restroom and was told there was no private restrooms. She stated she was shocked at this discovery and believed that because she was an EMT she should be granted the priveledge to use their restroom. She had the mentallity that she could be potentially saving their life and they will not even allow her to use the restroom. 

How many people agree with her? I personally believe that we should not recieve any special treatment. Just because we are EMS does not mean we should be granted special priveledge. It is simply part of the job and we suck it up; just like it might be that persons job to not allow public access to the restroom.


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Dec 19, 2012)

The restroom question is interesting...  I agree that although we shouldn't automatically expect people to let us into their inner sanctum (the holy porcelain shrine) most businesses are more than willing to let me use their throne if I ask them.  I suppose it's one of those unspoken rules that I would only ask the if I was really really in need and that I'm not the "general public".  I don't think they should be "required" to let me use the head, but on the same token they should darn well appreciate the fact that if they refuse my request I may be the same guy they call when they are having a heart attack and they certainly don't want that bad karma lingering over our relationship.


----------



## CANDawg (Dec 19, 2012)

HaleEMT said:


> I know not exactly with topic, however this thread did spark a memory of a particular debate I had with a coworker the other day.
> 
> When said coworker came in for work she was ranting about her previous shift in which she went into a local convenience store to use the restroom and was told there was no private restrooms. She stated she was shocked at this discovery and believed that because she was an EMT she should be granted the priveledge to use their restroom. She had the mentallity that she could be potentially saving their life and they will not even allow her to use the restroom.
> 
> How many people agree with her? I personally believe that we should not recieve any special treatment. Just because we are EMS does not mean we should be granted special priveledge. It is simply part of the job and we suck it up; just like it might be that persons job to not allow public access to the restroom.



I think that's a bad sense of entitlement. EMS isn't 'entitled' to anything beyond a salary. That includes using someone else's bathroom. It's this attitude that hurts the image of EMS professionals in the eyes of the public.

A nurse or doctor could very well save that persons life too, but its unlikely you would see them demanding the use of a private washroom.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 19, 2012)

dbo789 said:


> A nurse or doctor could very well save that persons life too, but its unlikely you would see them demanding the use of a private washroom.




On one hand, physicians generally don't work out of a vehicle and there's generally plenty of restrooms, staff and public, in hospitals. 

On the other hand, a lot of places include customer restrooms that are easily accessible. For example, most grocery stores have a restroom in the back of them. Just make a bee line for it instead of walking in and asking a clerk. While it might not work as well because of the uniform, one of the best places to find a restroom is a hotel lobby. There's almost always one near the lobby, and since random people (guests) are in and out all the time, just walk through the lobby like you're walking to your room.


----------



## 74restore (Dec 19, 2012)

i dont mean to throw off the topic here, so please tell me if I do...

But, has anyone ever been given a "discount" when pulled over by a LEO for various violations? I have heard that they give Medics and Fire Fighters a break with tickets, etc more often, but never really experienced it myself.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 19, 2012)

74restore said:


> i dont mean to throw off the topic here, so please tell me if I do...
> 
> But, has anyone ever been given a "discount" when pulled over by a LEO for various violations? I have heard that they give Medics and Fire Fighters a break with tickets, etc more often, but never really experienced it myself.



I got pulled over earlier this year for going four over the speed limit. The trooper came to my window, asked for my license and whatnot and then added, "I pulled you over for your speed tonight but you will not be getting a ticket." He came back, told me to step out of the car and walk back to the cruiser, where he then told me I reeked of alcohol and had bloodshot eyes. I hadn't had a drink that day and told him as much. He then saw my service's parking sticker and said, "yea I guess I wouldn't expect an EMT or whatever to drink and drive." He then gave me back my license and drove away.

I dunnot what to make of it or even if the little sticker helped, but it was an odd encounter.


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 19, 2012)

74restore said:


> i dont mean to throw off the topic here, so please tell me if I do...
> 
> But, has anyone ever been given a "discount" when pulled over by a LEO for various violations? I have heard that they give Medics and Fire Fighters a break with tickets, etc more often, but never really experienced it myself.



I have EMT plates and have been asked about them almost every time I get pulled over. Its usually "Are you really an EMT? Where do you work?" Ok, Slow down and have a nice day. *Hand shake*

I occasionally see LEO pull behind me for a minute or two, probably run my plates, and then pass me and continue on. I would not expect to get let go from something serious like a DWI but I think I get more leeway on the minor speeding, rolling stop signs, etc. I do not expect any of that though.


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Dec 19, 2012)

HaleEMT said:


> I know not exactly with topic, however this thread did spark a memory of a particular debate I had with a coworker the other day.
> 
> When said coworker came in for work she was ranting about her previous shift in which she went into a local convenience store to use the restroom and was told there was no private restrooms. She stated she was shocked at this discovery and believed that because she was an EMT she should be granted the priveledge to use their restroom. She had the mentallity that she could be potentially saving their life and they will not even allow her to use the restroom.
> 
> How many people agree with her? I personally believe that we should not recieve any special treatment. Just because we are EMS does not mean we should be granted special priveledge. It is simply part of the job and we suck it up; just like it might be that persons job to not allow public access to the restroom.



You are the same as a customer there and should receive no special treatment.  If they don't have public bathrooms, you are not entitled to a private one.



74restore said:


> i dont mean to throw off the topic here, so please tell me if I do...
> 
> But, has anyone ever been given a "discount" when pulled over by a LEO for various violations? I have heard that they give Medics and Fire Fighters a break with tickets, etc more often, but never really experienced it myself.



Yes.  I've never been pulled over for speeding, but both accidents I was in I was let go without a citation.  One was me into a guardrail on a wet day, and the trooper called me up to check that I was ok and to let me know the report number and that I would not be cited.  The other one was when I first got to St. Louis and didn't know of one of their traffic laws which caused an accident.  He said he couldn't let me go without at least citing me for something, so he cited me for not having insurance and told me to show up in court to challenge it and just to bring my insurance card.  He didn't even bother to show up to court and after producing my documentation I owed only court fees.

Most of the cops in my area know our cars and know that after the insurance companies changed, we don't have lights and sirens on our POVs for the time being.  So it's just on a honor system that we'll be careful and if we do plan on rolling stops through stop signs or red lights, we'll be careful about how we do it and they tend to turn the other cheek.


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 19, 2012)

WuLabsWuTecH said:


> I first got to St. Louis and didn't know of one of their traffic laws which caused an accident.



Welcome to "The Lou" h34r:


----------



## the_negro_puppy (Dec 19, 2012)

We sometimes get discounts, which are appreciated but never asked for. Police get the best discounts here, even free food at McDonalds.

Gas Stations etc are pretty good to us an let us use their bathrooms.


----------

